# Deck Lid Leak



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

The in deck fish boxes in our Trophy do not have large enough channels around the lip and allow any wash down water to get into the box. Anybody have some ideas on how to seal the lid to prevent/reduce water getting in?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If they have gaskets they can be replaced. You can buy the rubber material locally.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Trophy to with the same problem. I am going to try the rubber seal around the bottom edge of the deck lid. Mine never had any kind if seal on it. Thanks


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> If they have gaskets they can be replaced. You can buy the rubber material locally.


+1 on that.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

My Aquasport 225 Explorer has the same issue, there was never any factory gasket installed, havent thought of it before but it may be a good idea to add a rubber/foam seal around deck lid, probably help hold ice longer too.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking, not sure what kind to use


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I was looking at adding something similar to this, can just slip it on deck lid 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-D...ies&hash=item3f14fed28c&vxp=mtr#ht_2278wt_932


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Open the hatch and very carefull put a very small/thin bead of clear silicone caulking around the lip of the open hatch. Using a finger, gently wipe the silicone so that it's nice and smooth, evenly distributed. Spray some PAM cooking spray on the hull in the recessed channel where the hatch closes onto. The silicone will stick to the hatch lid but won't stick to the hull because of the PAM on the gelcoat. Close lid and let it dry overnight. The seal will be mated to the boat, and should stop almost all water intrusion. If you still have a leak, clean the silicone with soap/water, dry thorougly, and apply another layer in the same manner. You'll eventually have a custom seal that will keep all water out, no black rubber marks on the hull, and nothing to replace later.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Good idea. How do I know where to put the silicone bead on the hatch. I can see a general area/line from where it previously made contact. How thin do I spread the silicone?
Thanks for the idea.


----------

